# افضل الحلول التسويقيه الان فى قلعه الرسائل



## sara (23 يوليو 2012)

اذا كنت تبحث عن افضل وسيلة للتسويق او فريق تسويق محترف يتمتع بسمعة ممتازة ومشهود له بالامانة والالتزام ،
فانت تبحث عن قلعة الرسائل .
قلعة الرسائل موقع رسمى يقدم مجموعة من أفضل الحلول التسويقية وأعلاها جدوى للعملاء.
أبرز الحلول(الخدمات) التسويقية التى تقدمها قلعة الرسائل :
الرسائل النصية القصيرة SMS 
التسويق عن طريق الرسائل البريدية Emails 
خدمات الإعلان الالكترونى من خلال الإنترنت (بنرات إعلانية - نشر إلكتروني - إعلانات على جوجل والشبكات الاجتماعية)






يتوفر لدى قلعة الرسائل قواعد بيانات على أعلى مستوى من الجودة والحداثة داخل المملكة العربية السعودية وخارجها .

للاشتراك فى الخدمة يتم دفع 1000 ريال نظير رسوم اشتراك لمدى الحياة للاستفادة من الأسعار أعلاه ، كما يتم منح المشترك مع فتح الحساب 1000 رسالة تجربة .

مزايا ومفاجأت قلعة الرسائل عند الاشتراك معها (الهدايا التسويقية):

تستفيد من باقة الحلول التسويقية الحقيقية بعضها مجاناً وبعضها بسعر التكلفة ، وهذه الباقة من الأهمية بمكان بالنسبة لكل أصحاب القرار في الشركات والمؤسسات 

واليك بعض الامثلة على الحلول التسويقية التي تحتويها الباقة : ـ
تخفيض على أسعار مساحات معينة في الوسائل الإعلانية مثل جريدة الوسيلة او المبوبة ، حيث يتم شراء مساحة معينة بعقود طويلة وإعادة طرحها لعملائنا وبمتوسط سعر الإعلان خلال عقدنا مع الوسيلة أو المبوبة وبدون أي إلزام بوقت محدد على مشتركينا ، وكذلك الحال في كثير من الوسائل الإعلانية .
تصميم صفحات إحترافية على موقع الفيسبوك مجاناً .
تصميم قناة على موقع اليوتيوب & وحساب على موقع تويتر & وحساب على جوجل بلس مجاناً .
إرسال نشرات بريدية تصل إلى 500 ألف إيميل مجاناً .
بنرات إعلانية في بعض المواقع والمنتديات مجاناً .
نشر إلكتروني في أكثر من 300 موقع ومنتدى مجاناً .


للاستفسار


جوال : 0563630300
هاتف : 012867313
فاكس : 014564362

الموقع الرسمي www.csms.co
البريد الإلكتروني [email protected]


​


----------

